# Sports at RMC



## Randy_15 (3 Nov 2006)

Do you think RMC would benefit from having a football team? I think it would draw alot of new young athletes into the school and get more recognization from the national athletic organizations and among the high school athletes looking for options after high school.


----------



## FredDaHead (4 Nov 2006)

Randy_15 said:
			
		

> Do you think RMC would benefit from having a football team? I think it would draw alot of new young athletes into the school and get more recognization from the national athletic organizations and among the high school athletes looking for options after high school.



Oh, right, because going winless for a record number of seasons would help a LOT.


----------



## DVessey (4 Nov 2006)

Frederik G said:
			
		

> Oh, right, because going winless for a record number of seasons would help a LOT.



haha, exactly.

The point Frederik G here is trying to make is that RMC has a bit of trouble fielding competitive varsity programs. We just don't have the numbers to choose from.

We just got varsity rugby back after it being shut down for a few years. How practical would it be to have varsity football and rugby with a population of ~1000 to choose from.

It's a great idea and all, just not practical under the circumstances.


----------



## yfz450_girl (4 Nov 2006)

Call me crazy but i don't think poor results are the reason the rugby team got shut down.  if that was the case the hockey team would have been terminated in the early 90s or sooner.


----------



## cobbler (4 Nov 2006)

Frederik G said:
			
		

> Oh, right, because going winless for a record number of seasons would help a LOT.



It didn't seem to harm the USNA


----------



## DVessey (4 Nov 2006)

yfz450_girl said:
			
		

> Call me crazy but i don't think poor results are the reason the rugby team got shut down.  if that was the case the hockey team would have been terminated in the early 90s or sooner.



Sorry for the misunderstanding, didn't mean to imply rugby got shut down due to poor results. 
My point was that we just got rugby back, and if we were to bring in football I doubt we would be able to man both teams properly.


----------



## Astrodog (5 Nov 2006)

fielding an entire football team is a bit of a stretch, the rosters are very large... just look at the troubles University of Toronto has and they are still the largest school in Canada... The Paladins hockey team on the other hand uses alot of players that have played Jr. or otherwise anyway, which is much more common that football players.. and they play much like you would expect soldiers to, putting it all on the line every game with no quit.. a real pain in the ass to play against...


----------



## Randy_15 (5 Nov 2006)

Who said anything about going winless? Maybe if the school put out an aggressive enough recruiting plan in the CJFL and high schools I'm sure they could find enough players. Maybe a team would even draw more applicants into the school, fixing the low numbers.


----------



## Wookilar (6 Nov 2006)

Randy,

The low numbers we are talking about are not due to lack of interest. There is a ceiling here that we cannot break. Right now RMC sits at about 1000 live-in, with about 150 living out under-grad students. And the living-in are stacked like sardines in some cases (don't know how you guys do it for 4 years).

Even once New Dorm 2 and Fort Haldeman (re)open up, the beds available will only be about 1200 (give or take) with proper sized rooms. Well, not too small, at any rate.

We simply do not have, and never will have, enough people to field a full complement of varsity sports similar to larger universities. Football simply takes too many people and too much in resources to field a team.

Wook


----------



## Randy_15 (6 Nov 2006)

Thats too bad, I guess the school will just have to make due with the varsity sports that they have.


----------



## Strike (6 Nov 2006)

CMR, when it was a full military college equivalent to RMC, did have a footbal team I believe.  But I don't think they had Rugby.

One also has to look at the sports that are available to a military person once they graduate and get posted out.  Most bases have hockey, soccer, rugby, TKD, swimming, etc, either run by PSP or by a local league/club.

RMC's current sports program is based on what sports are represented by Canada in CISM competition as well as what is available on most bases.  Football?  Not so much.


----------



## FredDaHead (7 Nov 2006)

Just to touch on the dorm situation... As soon as Hardimand opens up, Champlain is getting shut down, negating the whole thing. ND2 WILL bring more space for OCdts, but it won't be much. At least it's coming up fast.

Either way, there's not much space, and not much more space to expand: the peninsula is full, and the only space available on the other side of Highway 2 is the OCdt parking lot--which RMC won't touch.


----------



## Strike (7 Nov 2006)

> As soon as Hardimand...



Haldimand

That's a beer. :cheers:  Someone needs to get back into their roc term study book.   ;D


----------



## FredDaHead (7 Nov 2006)

Strike said:
			
		

> Haldimand
> 
> That's a beer. :cheers:  Someone needs to get back into their roc term study book.   ;D



I put the blame firmly on the lack of sleep caused by having a range day on the weekend before having to hand in term papers, as well as a typo. Go ask my teachers for beer.


----------



## Paish (7 Nov 2006)

Football at the college?! I wish! It would be just what the doctor asked for in my opinion. Unfortunatly due to all those logistical reasons we cant, but i know alot of people here throw together random tackle games because football is still popular and people who could of played junior like me have no sport to play anymore..


----------



## a78jumper (10 Nov 2006)

Strike said:
			
		

> CMR, when it was a full military college equivalent to RMC, did have a footbal team I believe.  But I don't think they had Rugby.



RMC did have a football team up until the late80s/early 90s.They competed against the likes of Seneca College etc and got smoked. Believe the last hurrah was about 1980 when they won some championship against a similarly sized college. Wishful thinking, but can't see it happening-just the cost of equipment would be prohibitive, not to mention the injuries putting people on category before they even get commissioned.


----------



## yfz450_girl (10 Nov 2006)

must have been more like early 80's...i was there late 80s early 90s, no football....it was hockey hockey hockey 

oh ya and some other stuff  ;D


----------



## a78jumper (12 Nov 2006)

1981 it was still there. Remember some of the players well, at least those that did not get kicked out for cheating and/or drugs in third year. Then their buddies wanted to make two of them "honourary" members of the class! Nauseating bunch.


----------



## Moggie (9 Jun 2007)

There are a multitude of varsity and intramural sports at RMC.  One sport I didn't see on the lists I found was wrestling:

Teams: http://www.rmc.ca/admission/options/ugrad_sports_e.html 
Co-Curriculars/Clubs _Recreational_: http://www.rmc.ca/admission/options/ugrad_recclubs_e.html

Is it a sport available and just isn't on the list?  If it's not, are there ways to get new teams or clubs started?  I'm an avid freestyler and at the moment, it's more out of curiosity that I'm asking this because I've got a while yet before I get to university and I'm not even sure yet if I'm going officer.

Thanks =)

_Edit: word order  _


----------



## Wookilar (10 Jun 2007)

Moggie,

Just to clarify a little, here are the proper links for currently existing sports at RMC. They do change from time to time, but not very often. The first link is OUA varsity sports (RMC vs Other universities), the second link is Intramural (IM's, internal competition between the various Squadrons). Varsity is competitive to get on the teams, IM's are mandatory.

http://www.rmc.ca/athletics/varsity/varsitymenu_e.html
http://www.rmc.ca/athletics/im/immenu_e.html

The second link you posted was an older list for the Clubs at RMC. These are just recreational in nature and there are quite strict rules in place regarding club members "competing" in any sporting event. The clubs do change from year to year as interest rises or falls, and anyone can apply to start a new club.

Wrestling is currently not one of the supported activities, but you never know.

Wook


----------



## Moggie (10 Jun 2007)

Thanks for pointing me in the right direction Wook


----------



## footsoldier32 (21 Aug 2007)

Moggie,

When I got to RMC In first year (2000), there was in fact a wrestling program with about 20 wrestlers.  Great sport that helps further along the combative ethos of a military.  We definitely need more of our officers involved in some of these combat oriented sports, such as Boxing, Unarmed Combat, Wrestling...to name a few.  It teaches people to take a beating and keep on going and overcome the challenge...and it is fun.  My suggestion if it is still relevant is to go to the Queens University team and train with them or if you are able to find a qualified coach, then start an IM team.  You can probably even get some trips out of it to tournaments if there is enough interest.  There used to be inter-squadron competitions where the whole school would turn out to support their respective squadron wrestlers.

Good luck


----------



## Moggie (23 Aug 2007)

footsoldier,  

Found out recently that there is in fact a wrestler at RMC who does train with the Queen's wrestling team and its working out for him fairly well.  Perhaps in future there will be more interest and there will be a whole team.


----------



## FredDaHead (23 Aug 2007)

Moggie said:
			
		

> footsoldier,
> 
> Found out recently that there is in fact a wrestler at RMC who does train with the Queen's wrestling team and its working out for him fairly well.  Perhaps in future there will be more interest and there will be a whole team.



Don't hold your breath.


----------



## footsoldier32 (23 Aug 2007)

Freddy G,

Sounds like you are talking from some type of informed platform.  I have a little hunch that you have absolutely no idea on what you are talking about.  I have seen things change on a dime.  You just need the right conditions to be able to achieve something.  Like when they cancelled the Rugby program at RMC.  They told us that it would never be back, but a few dedicated ex-cadets and cadets at the time worked towards it and it is back now.  So don't say never...because there is no such word.


----------



## FredDaHead (23 Aug 2007)

footsoldier32 said:
			
		

> Freddy G,
> 
> Sounds like you are talking from some type of informed platform.  I have a little hunch that you have absolutely no idea on what you are talking about.  I have seen things change on a dime.  You just need the right conditions to be able to achieve something.  Like when they cancelled the Rugby program at RMC.  They told us that it would never be back, but a few dedicated ex-cadets and cadets at the time worked towards it and it is back now.  So don't say never...because there is no such word.



I didn't say never, I just said "don't hold your breath." I just don't see it happening in time for Moggie to wrestle much in an RMC singlet.


----------



## Lumber (25 Aug 2007)

Freddy G said:
			
		

> I didn't say never, I just said "don't hold your breath." I just don't see it happening in time for Moggie to wrestle much in an RMC singlet.



That cadet who was wrestling with the Queen's wrestling team was only practicing with them. He is the sole member of an offical RMC wrestling team, they even had shirts made up for him that read "RMC Wrestling".  He was actively recruiting other cadets to join the team next year. You may see a team sooner than you think.


----------



## FredDaHead (26 Aug 2007)

NCdt Lumber said:
			
		

> That cadet who was wrestling with the Queen's wrestling team was only practicing with them. He is the sole member of an offical RMC wrestling team, they even had shirts made up for him that read "RMC Wrestling".  He was actively recruiting other cadets to join the team next year. You may see a team sooner than you think.



That's cool. In my experience, getting things done that don't come from the top require an act of God, and even with that, results are uncertain. If things are changing or are different on the wrestling side of thing, then that's great for wrestlers at RMC. I just hope they do better than our other varsity teams.


----------

